# THE LIFE SAVER



## detmurds (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, what I thought would be enough seasoned firewood for the winter has shown otherwise.  I bought these "ENERGY FIRELOGS" at a local fireplace store.  

This is 120 logs at one dollar a peice.  they burn almost 4 hours, burn hot, and no dirt, more space after storing, and every log is "seasoned"!


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 19, 2006)

Cool, I have been thinking about some of those myself, as this is my first year wood burning, i am rapidly getting a good amount of wood ready for next season, however I am pretty much hurting for this year. $1ea don't sound to bad, but Seabeck is quite aways away. I know NWFuels (board member) is fairly close, just not sure of his prices. NWFuels, if you read this please PM my with prices on your 8 hour logs

  Thanks


----------



## detmurds (Dec 19, 2006)

To find a dealer near you, just go to this site http://www.northidahoenergylogs.com/

I'm sure they are available to you as well since the company is out of Idaho!

They last about 4 hours, not 8.


----------



## detmurds (Feb 4, 2007)

I've continued using these "energy logs" well after I ran out of those you see in this pic,....I like to use them at night because after they are lit, you can completely close the damper and you can add wood in the AM to keep to fire alive.  Keep in mind,...I have a small insert, so this may not be an issue for some of you,...I don't know?


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2007)

Good choice. I've posted a review on the Hearth Forum Wiki. This is a great product.


----------



## detmurds (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes, even if it is like another heating bill when buying these things, it is always better in my opinion to pay before using any day.  I control the use, and the cost, so it is a "win-win" situation every time!  Again, I only burn these babies when I am going to be away for a while, or at night.


----------



## WarmGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you tried estimating the cost for a load of these that would be equivalent, heat-wise, to a cord of hardwood?


----------



## detmurds (Feb 13, 2007)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> Have you tried estimating the cost for a load of these that would be equivalent, heat-wise, to a cord of hardwood?



Well, at a dollar a piece, these things are kind of expensive, but availability is what makes it so easy at this time.  Most people out here that I have seen selling wood is wood that won't be seasoned enough until next winter.  Keep in mind, I generally only burn these when I am sleeping at night,..two of them burn throughout the night with the damper pretty much entirely closed.  During the day, I burn wood only.

As for an estimate,...no I haven't done that to be honest.


----------



## WarmGuy (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a very rough estimate of the cost.  Assuming one of those pallets is 2.5 feet wide, 2 feet high, and each log is 16 inches (1.33 ft) long, then one pallet of 40 logs occupies 6.65 cubic feet (2.5 * 2 * 1.33), and one log occupies about .166 cubic feet.  Thus, one cord of these would contain 770 logs (128/.166) and cost $770.

Now, if one of these logs provides twice as much (???) energy as an equivalent real log, then the equivalent cost would be about $385.

A lot of assumptions there, but it's like you said: it's more expensive, but when you're out of wood, it does the job, and has some nice convenient features.


----------



## detmurds (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the breakdown WarmGuy!


----------



## NWfuel (Feb 27, 2007)

N.W. Fuel sells the 8lb North Idaho log for $245.00. There are 240 logs on the pallet. You can buy less but you pay a little more per log.

The manufacturer claims the logs will burn 8-10 hours. I find this is a true estimate as I get them to burn 12 hours.
Thomas


----------

